# SS 26.10.13 - Sibelius #5



## realdealblues

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

*Jean Sibelius (1865 - 1957)*

Symphony #5 in E Flat Major, Op. 82 

1. Tempo molto moderato - Allegro moderato
2. Andante mosso, quasi allegretto
3. Allegro molto

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues

This Saturday I think I will listen to:

View attachment 27179


Paavo Berglund & The Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## DaDirkNL

I've never listened to it, so I'll go for a Youtube version: 




That's Vanska with the London Philharmonic.


----------



## Mahlerian

I'm going for Berglund's earlier recording with Bournemouth on EMI.


----------



## maestro267

Berlin Symphony Orchestra/Kurt Sanderling

I must admit I'm having a bit of trouble getting into Sibelius, but I do enjoy the Fifth when I give myself the chance to listen to it. The First Symphony is my favourite of his works.


----------



## Mika

I will pick Maazel& Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## neoshredder

Sibelius is awesome. But I find the 5th the least interesting of his Symphonies.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Sir John Barbirolli & the Hallé Orchestra.

If may ask a quick question Mahlerian & Realdealblues, if you were to recommend just one Berglund cycle - which would you suggest, Bournemouth or Helsinki?


----------



## realdealblues

AClockworkOrange said:


> Sir John Barbirolli & the Hallé Orchestra.
> 
> If may ask a quick question Mahlerian & Realdealblues, if you were to recommend just one Berglund cycle - which would you suggest, Bournemouth or Helsinki?


You'll probably get two different answers...lol...but it depends on what you're looking for. Speaking only for the Symphonies...none of the tone poems, etc. They are fairly similar for the most part. To me, a lot of people like the 1st cycle because there's a little more emotion and energy in the Bournemouth cycle, but I think Berglund with Helsinki is a little more "grown up" or "experienced". It's a little cooler and maybe even a little less...I don't want to say "idiosyncratic" but that's the only word that comes to mind. I think you get more Berglund with Bournemouth and more Sibelius with Helsinki. I think Helsinki is better actual sound quality. I don't think you can really go wrong with either though in all honestly. Berglund and Bernstein are my two favorites when it comes to Sibelius. Anyway, those are my feelings.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

*Sibelius!* Let's see........Oramo and Vienna Phil is the best recording ever.


----------



## senza sordino

I love this symphony. I had the chance to play this with my local amateur orchestra a few years ago. I play second violin. I must admit it didn't go well, a few too many mistakes. It's a tough piece, but when done well, worth the effort. I love the busy strings at the end of the first movement, the long melodic lines, and those final chords at the very end of the third movement mean you must watch your conductor! 

If I had to chose among his 7 symphonies, I'd choose this one. 
My version is Colin Davis with the Boston Symphony. A Philips compilation with the rest of the Sibelius symphonies.


----------



## Avey

Swan calls. For life.



neoshredder said:


> Sibelius is awesome. But I find the 5th the least interesting of his Symphonies.


Also, this is blasphemous.


----------



## Avey

Oh, and I'm going with Karajan, Saraste, and my preferred, fall-back version, Maazel with the Wiener Phil.


----------



## chalkpie

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> *Sibelius!* Let's see........Oramo and Vienna Phil is the best recording ever.


Gotta check 'er out!


----------



## maestro267

(Can't edit above post for some reason, so I'm posting a new one.)

Can't find above recording among the clutter, so going for Karajan/Berlin instead.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

realdealblues said:


> You'll probably get two different answers...lol...but it depends on what you're looking for. Speaking only for the Symphonies...none of the tone poems, etc. They are fairly similar for the most part. To me, a lot of people like the 1st cycle because there's a little more emotion and energy in the Bournemouth cycle, but I think Berglund with Helsinki is a little more "grown up" or "experienced". It's a little cooler and maybe even a little less...I don't want to say "idiosyncratic" but that's the only word that comes to mind. I think you get more Berglund with Bournemouth and more Sibelius with Helsinki. I think Helsinki is better actual sound quality. I don't think you can really go wrong with either though in all honestly. Berglund and Bernstein are my two favorites when it comes to Sibelius. Anyway, those are my feelings.


Thanks for response Realdealblues, it is very much appreciated.


----------



## Mahlerian

AClockworkOrange said:


> If may ask a quick question Mahlerian & Realdealblues, if you were to recommend just one Berglund cycle - which would you suggest, Bournemouth or Helsinki?


I'm not equally familiar with both. I do know I prefer the Berglund set I have to the Davis set I also know...


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Mahlerian said:


> I'm not equally familiar with both. I do know I prefer the Berglund set I have to the Davis set I also know...


Thanks Mahlerian. I have had Davis recommended to me in the past but I find his recordings quite polarising - with little middle ground.

On the original topic, I'm watching/listening to Bernstein conducting the Vienna Philharmonic through Sibelius' Fifth on YouTube.


----------



## DrKilroy

You're lucky I'm in a Sibelius mood today.  I'll go with my Maazel recording.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## DrKilroy

I have just realised that my favourite version in not by Maazel but by Berglund and Chamber Symphony of Europe! You have to check out this version; it's Berglund's third Sibelius cycle, rarely mentioned (unjustly, I believe!).

Best regards, Dr


----------



## hreichgott

Avey said:


> Swan calls. For life.


<3 Could not agree more.

(This symphony put me off eating poultry for several months.)


----------



## realdealblues

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> *Sibelius!* Let's see........Oramo and Vienna Phil is the best recording ever.


I haven't heard him with Vienna, but I did hear his recordings with the City Of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra and was less than impressed.


----------



## realdealblues

This saturday I listened to Paavo Berglund with The Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra and then followed it up with Colin Davis and the Boston Symphony Orchestra. 

I like Paavo Berglund's way with the music. Always have, always will. I think it's a great rendition. There are some things that stand out more in this recording than the Bournemouth, mainly because of the sonics. His later rendition with the Chamber Orchestra Of Europe is also good. He used smaller forces with those recordings for more detailed clarity, but I still prefer this one for it's smooth, majestic beauty.

As I said, I also listened to Colin Davis and the Boston Symphony. It has been a while since I had heard this one, but still think this is one of Davis' more successful Sibelius recordings. I think the 1st movement in particular is especially well done.

I was going to listen to Lief Segerstam on Sunday (whom I also feel did a great recording of this particular Symphony) but had some other things come up.

I have yet to tire of hearing this Symphony.


----------



## Andrei

I like Sanderling (out of Sanderling, Davis, & Vanska). I prefer it because I like his tempos and the sound from the strings.


----------



## chalkpie

I think Vanska and Segerstam own this music afaic. They are different from each other, but they just have a way that seems authentic, genuine, and totally musical. I also love Lenny's S5 with Vienna on YT - the brass sound so killer on that.

Seeing S5 this Tuesday with Salonen/NY Phil - third tier balcony right in Avery Fisher. Also Ravel Mothergoose Suite and Salonen's Violin Concerto.


----------



## Benny

Celibidache. Here is the last (and best) movement of the symphony:






Don't miss it!!

Benny


----------



## Guest

Just watched Sondergard with the BBC National Orchestra of Wales doing _Swan of Tuonela_ followed by the 5th. They were both great (and new to me). Many thanks for the recommendations - I can now get my own copy and love it to death!


----------



## Guest

senza sordino said:


> I love the busy strings at the end of the first movement, the long melodic lines, and those final chords at the very end of the third movement mean you must watch your conductor!


I bought the Berglund/BSO complete set last week and have been comparing it with other versions on Spotify, Youtube and others I have downloaded (Davis, Saraste, Salonen, Inkinen, Jarvi, Rattle). There are three points where I'm listening for my 'ideal', all in the third movement: the first climax, the long final chords and the timpani on the sixth blow. Curiously, all seem to struggle to keep the brass and strings together for that finale, and the Berglund seems to me to be one of the most ponderous altogether - especially the timpani which seems to 'galumph'.

I tried the Barbirolli, but am in search of stereo, not mono.

Any suggestions?


----------



## phlrdfd

If you like large, as opposed to lean, orchestral textures for Sibelius, I have long loved Ormandy's RCA recording from the 70s. And it comes with fine versions of En Saga and Tapiola as fillers.

Bernstein/NY is another very good fifth. In fact, I've probably seen it get more raves over the years on various message boards than any other recording of Sibelius' 5th (although I prefer the Ormandy).


----------



## Steve Wright

Not been mentioned yet, but I love Rattle conducting the City of Birmingham - on a CD coupled with Sibelius' wonderful Violin Concerto, played by the quiff-sporting, Villa-supporting maestro Nigel Kennedy.


----------



## Triplets

I have many recordings, but no clear favorite. I'll listen to Vanska/Lahti.


----------



## Guest

If you like Sibelius 5, you've still got time to watch Thomas Dausgaard conduct the Royal Stockholm performing 5, 6 and 7 at the Sibelius Hall.

Go to ClassicLive. I couldn't get it to run on Chrome or Firefox, but it did run on Internet Explorer.

In medium shots of Dausgaard, you can spot Mrs MacLeod and me enjoying the live experience.


----------



## Heck148

Bernstein/NYPO in a runaway...great performance, one of Lenny's all-time greatest...tremendous power, great playing...Bernstein has the measure of this work perfectly....thrilling....


----------

